# Italian tax system - proof of overseas income



## derekiwi (May 7, 2011)

Hello, I am taking a job in Italy and looking at the best way to set up the financial structure I will work under. I am looking at having my invoices paid into my offshore company. However I know that Italian tax law requires declaring overseas income, which would include these amounts.

Can anyone tell me, when putting in an Italian tax return, what do you have to give to them to show overseas income? Do they accept a certificate or letter from an offshore company showing your income from that company?


----------

